
Expanded E. coli genetic code produces 21st amino acid, giving it new abilities - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-chemists-genetic-code-coli-21st.html
======
bookofjoe
>Creation of Bacterial Cells with 5-Hydroxytryptophan as a 21st Amino Acid
Building Block

[https://www.cell.com/chem/fulltext/S2451-9294(20)30363-6?_re...](https://www.cell.com/chem/fulltext/S2451-9294\(20\)30363-6?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS2451929420303636%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

------
dificilis
Bacterial “gain of function” experiments. What could possibly go wrong?

